# Array löschen



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte ein mehrdimensionales Array von einer anderen seite aus löschen, das ich zuvor mit einer schleife erstellt habe...

das Array sieht in etwa so aus:

```
menudata = new Array();

menudata[0] = new Array();
        menudata[0]["Name"] = 'Car-Design';
        menudata[0]["ID"] = 1;
        menudata[0]["Parent"] = -1;
        menudata[0]["Level"] = 0;
        menudata[0]["Show"] = true;
        menudata[0]["Items"] = false;
        menudata[1] = new Array();
        menudata[1]["Name"] = 'Karosserie';
        menudata[1]["ID"] = 157;
        menudata[1]["Parent"] = 1;
        menudata[1]["Level"] = 1;
        menudata[1]["Show"] = false;
        menudata[1]["Items"] = false;
```

Habe es mit -    menudata = delete Array();  -versucht...
gab aber fehlermeldung "['OBJEKT'] kann nicht gelöscht werden"

Weis jemand Rat

Dank im vorraus!

mfg sebastian


----------



## Fabian H (29. Oktober 2003)

Reicht es, wenn du einfach ein neues Array initialisierst?
(Also einfach nochmal _menudata = new Array();_ ausführen)


----------



## EM-Autotechnik (29. Oktober 2003)

Ja das habe ich schon versucht.
Allerding werden nur neue Arrays hinzugefügt.
das Problem ist das ich das ganze mit Hilfe von PHP generiere.
hier mal mein Script den ich eigentlich niemanden zumuten wollte sorry!


```
<?PHP
DATENBANKVERBINDUNG;

if ($_SESSION[load]=="1") {
$sql = "SELECT * FROM Menudata WHERE marke like '$_SESSION[s_marke]'";
}

if ($_SESSION[load]=="2") {
$sql = "SELECT * FROM Menudata WHERE marke like '$_SESSION[s_marke]' AND typ like '$_SESSION[s_typ]'";
}

if ($_SESSION[load]== false) {
$sql = "SELECT * FROM Menudata";
}

$res_menu = mysql_query ($sql, $db);
$res = mysql_query ($sql, $db);
$count = "0";

echo "<script language='JavaScript' type='text/javascript'>
     <!--
     if (top.frames.length == 0) { window.location.href='../index.php'; }
     menudata = new Array();//--></script>";

while ($array_data = mysql_fetch_array ($res_menu)) {

  $data = mysql_fetch_array ($res);

  $data1 = $data["Name"];
  $data2 = $data["ID"];
  $data3 = $data["Parent"];
  $data4 = $data["Level"];
  $data5 = $data["Show"];
  $data6 = $data["Items"];

      echo "<script language='JavaScript' type='text/javascript'><!--
      menudata['$count'] = new Array();
        menudata['$count']['Name'] = '$data1';
        menudata['$count']['ID'] = $data2;
        menudata['$count']['Parent'] = $data3;
        menudata['$count']['Level'] = $data4;
        menudata['$count']['Show'] = $data5;
        menudata['$count']['Items'] = $data6;
        //--></script>";
        $count = "$count"+"1";
      }
?>
```

Könnte sich allerdings auch ein Fehler im PHP Script befinden. Bin da noch nicht so der Checker...

Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
könnte es nicht mit 

```
menudata = null;
```
funktionieren?  Vielleicht hab ich auch bloß was falsch verstanden...

bye


----------

